# I'm shopping for a new insurance provider, aka me and my new dog



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Black and tan coonhound.


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

Try State Farm

Could she be a mutt?


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

When I talked to the ins. agent I just said she was a mutt from the shelter, the immediate response was "Any pit bull or rott?" I hemmed and hawed, but even a small percentage of either breed is too much for them. But if the forms from the shelter don't mention them, they don't care how she looks or acts.

State Farm only worries if there's a history of biting or attack dog training, and the price is competitive.

I was thinking Greater Swiss Mountain Dog, but she would need some white, I think


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Teach her to chase a ball and bring it back. Then when they ask what kind of dog she is you can look them in they eye and tell them she's a retriever.

I have a buddy whose Rott will retrieve birds. The rule is that he gets to eat as many as he wants but once he's had his fill he will happily deliver the rest into your waiting but never, ever, grabbing hand.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks like a B&T to me. Used to raise them....


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

I'd say a rather high percentage of Rott in her, if she is a mutt. Short ears, more defined coloring than a B&T, which tend to be darker coloring. Check for stocky, meaty thick muscled hindquarters, if a B&T Coonhound she will be much leaner in thighs.

MM


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

dcross said:


> I was thinking Greater Swiss Mountain Dog, but she would need some white, I think


Well, do they have a Home Depot or Lowes near you? I'd go with the Krylon spray.


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

MapMan said:


> I'd say a rather high percentage of Rott in her, if she is a mutt. Short ears, more defined coloring than a B&T, which tend to be darker coloring. Check for stocky, meaty thick muscled hindquarters, if a B&T Coonhound she will be much leaner in thighs.
> 
> MM


I'd have to agree with MM 

I hope Asia won't take offense - but she is rather thick 

I would guess she has some rottweiler in her - either that or B&T and some other large, stocky breed. More likely, she is part rottweiler. A lot of shelter dogs have rottweiler and pit bull mixes - and labrador retriever - but the only thing dangerous about them is there tongue.

Just because a dog is a certain breed - it doesn't make them a guard dog, fighter etc. They just have some traits that make them easier to become certain things. 

My brother has a pure bred Pit Bull - I was hesitant at first, but getting to know her - she is very sweet.

Not that I couldn't see her being something different - it's that whole Nature vs. Nurture arguement.

She is very intense when playing with my Lab and she definately is an Alpha female. She will NOT give up - when she was a puppy she would play tug-of-war with my brother - she would hold on as he spun her around, completely off the ground.

A big part of any dogs disposition is socializing. My brother is in a rock band, his dog has met 100's of other people and dogs. I remember her falling asleep in a girls lap, just after meeting her - while my brother and his band were practicing - music blasting LOUD!

Reputations are warranted, but not concrete. I mean, beekeepers are nerds right? 

Well, some reputations may hold more true than others.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

cp, she already retrieves tennis balls, wouldn't give'em up at first but we can take them from her now that she knows us a little. Also focuses on birds like a retriever, but I don't believe you can fill a rott up

Jesse, she wouldn't mind, we've only heard her bark once in several visits to the shelter even with every other dog going nuts. Definitely too chunky to catch a raccoon

Gotta look into invisible fencing so I can take her to the garden without having to tie her.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I actaully wrote a paper on for school on dog stereotypes. The problem is people want to look big and tough with this dog next to them because they are cowards. I take care of some dogs next door and one is a pure pit. Only thing she might do is drown you in dog slobber from kisses.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Disclaimer: I dont have dogs, dogs of this ilk guarded me from my house, nurse on trauma floor, allergic

Buster brown dog and Little Rascal dog were both Pit bulls. They are a warm loving loyal breed.

Pits were recently bred more for fighting this has hurt the reputation. The fact remains that part of their loyalty characteristic has them protective-and they are a mean fighting machine. Attacks by pitbulls and I guess Rotts have made the press, hurt plenty of innocents, disfigured bodies, and guess what-hurt the pocketbook of insurers. They got them fancy excel spreadsheets to figure risk out. I wonder if insurer knows you keep bees?

Just because a dog catches tennis balls and cuddles with children doesn't mean it wont hurt kill or maim. Rhododendrum honey still looks, acts, and tastes like honey, but it can disable an army.

The images I see when I type in Rottweiler attack or pitbull attack in the search box and then hit the images or video button are enough for me to keep the first persuader I bought (for just such things) around and to pull it out WITHOUT HESITATION if one of these beasts shows up again.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

nursebee said:


> I wonder if insurer knows you keep bees?



Where'd that come from? 

Sorry you've had bad experiences, so have I(bassett hound, yellow lab, fear-biting golden retriever...). But we want a dog, so I've spent time with this one learning as much as I can about her and how she behaves to make sure I'm getting a decent one.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new family member. It was wise of you to check her out before you committed. We are down to one dog now. Lost two other and a rabbit all in a year's time. My beagle was almost 18. Husky mix had kidney failure and rabbit was 9. Here is our Golden Retreiver, Ginger. She's the best dog we've ever had.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I suspect that some insurance companies would also want one to shop for another policy if they knew that someone kept bees, another potentially life threatening thing in life.

That is where the comment came from.


----------

